# Lard, okay y'all have convinced me



## Cindy2428 (Feb 6, 2015)

After months of recipes with just vegetable oils and recently lanolin, I'm still not getting that special conditioning feel to my soap base. Silk and a small amount of clay helped; but not exactly what I'm looking for. So it's time to try lard. Historically, I've stayed away from animal fats - not a vegan thing; just the thought of washing my face with bacon grease turned me off.... Well no more! If it makes my soap better than I'm all for it Wish me luck. (I hope I love it - just purchased 50# from SC).


----------



## Susie (Feb 6, 2015)

Let us know, please?  What recipe are you using?


----------



## Cindy2428 (Feb 6, 2015)

That's my soapy job for today - Will post for comments, assistance later today


----------



## Luckyone80 (Feb 6, 2015)

Yay, welcome to the other side! :clap:I love using lard in my soap recipes, make a wonderful smooth and creamy soap.


----------



## Susie (Feb 6, 2015)

Once you go lard, you never go back. :twisted:


----------



## Cindy2428 (Feb 6, 2015)

Here's my recipe - suggestions very welcome. I will be doing a 50% Coconut Water/50% Coconut Milk sub for water; 3% SL. I'm going to make 2 batches - HP & CP. Additional additives - Tussah Silk, Colloidal Oats, Kaolin Clay to anchor FO - NSS Twilight Woods and 1 T Dendritic salt.  Sorry couldn't figure out how to save soapcalc sheet. This is my recipe worksheet I make for all of my soaps. 

View attachment First Lard Soap CP and HP pg 2.pdf


View attachment First Lard Soap CP and HP pg 1.pdf


----------



## nebetmiw (Feb 13, 2015)

Ok I would go back to basics. Cut out all the additional additives for now. Keep it simple just oil and lye water. You will have the best luck there.


----------



## Susie (Feb 13, 2015)

If you are trying to judge whether you like lard soap or not, you need to make it with water.  That way, you know whether it was the lard you like or not.


----------



## Obsidian (Feb 13, 2015)

I tend to agree, make a small batch with no additives and see how you like it. One of my favorite winter use bars is 80% lard, 20% coconut.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. Will do 2 batches one with water, one with my coco milk.  I notice such a big difference with the coco that it's become my base liquid in all of my soap. Off to soaping!


----------



## Cindy2428 (Feb 13, 2015)

Okay, 2 batches done. 1 with water, the other with my coco milk/coco water sub. My basement is pretty cool so I'm living dangerously. Put coco milk/water in the oven for CPOP. The colors came out so nice I want it to gel. Watching like a hawk though. Hopefully hard enough to unmold tomorrow.


----------



## nebetmiw (Feb 14, 2015)

I also make my soap with coconut milk. Been doing it for years now. But will change now to goats milk since I have them.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Feb 14, 2015)

(Last night) Couldn't stand it - I unmolded to soon. Started to overheat (CPOP) with small cracks at 90 minutes so I had to put in the freezer. Of course I had to know if it gelled so I cut it - very badly at that.  No zap today... or still residual pain meds from my root canal blocking sensation..... Used DeeAnna's hot water rinse this morning- more to smootherize than anything else but of course I had to try it. Wonderful bubbles already and a wonderful glide. Can't wait until it cures. This was the coco milk/water soap. Now I can unmold the water version for comparison later. 
It's official I LOVE LARD!!


----------



## Obsidian (Feb 14, 2015)

Welcome to the dark side I love the slip lard adds to a soap and the creamy lather.


----------



## Susie (Feb 14, 2015)

Yep, another convert!  Just wait til that cures 6 weeks, THEN you will know the true awesomeness of lard soap.


----------



## newbie (Feb 14, 2015)

I love animal fats as well. Some day you will have to get enough tallow for a batch or two and have that go head to head with lard. Lard is creamier and tallow a bit more bubbly, but now that you will end up LOVING washing your face with fat, you can experiment away! And boy, you sure jumped in- 50# at first go!!!


----------



## Cindy2428 (Feb 14, 2015)

Newbie, I was already placing an order with SC and the lard was a great price. I had a lot of faith though; my soaping family here wouldn't steer me wrong! Once I perfect a base lard recipe, then it will be time for tallow.


----------



## Ellacho (Feb 14, 2015)

I don't eat red meat so it was only a natural thing for me to stay away from them all these years. But it is this soap forum, indeed, that convinced me greatly to try using lard in soap. I've made two batches of lard soap so far, I really like how the lard soap feels on my body!


----------



## Cindy2428 (Mar 15, 2015)

*Total Lard Convert*

My lard soap is 30 days old and I was just busting to try it. I was good, didn't even try the HP version until now.

My recipe includes lanolin so more creamy than bubbly; I sub 50/50 coco water/coco milk so plenty of conditioning. A strong dense lather that I was reluctant to rinse off!

My first solid base recipe! Now time testing continues, but I'm really happy!:grin:


----------



## AnotherBozo (Mar 15, 2015)

Praise the lard!

I also am won over--I have two batches curing, one from 1 week ago, one from 2 weeks ago.


----------



## not_ally (Mar 15, 2015)

Yup, I am a lard woman, too!  Not a sentence I would have ever imagined using in my pre-soaping life


----------

